# how do i save a photo WITH the settings to share it to others with only mobile app



## Ashlyne wells (Mar 12, 2019)

I just started an online store selling some of my most popular presets for desktop but would like to sell the for the mobile app as well for those people who don’t have the desktop version but only have the free Lightroom cc app. I’ve seen it done before where they download a zip file and extract it using a zip extractor app and then open it in Lightroom as a photo then save the settings as a preset to use on all there other photos. But for the life of me I cannot find out how to export the photo with the settings. When I save it as raw and settings it saves as 2 different files on my computer...please help ! I have Lightroom cc cloud ☁️ and here is a link to a YouTube video showing what I mean by importing photo/setting directly to your phone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KV_B4mVgOg


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 12, 2019)

On the desktop, you apply the preset to an image in Lightroom Classic. Then you export the image as DNG. That’s all.


----------



## Ashlyne wells (Mar 12, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> On the desktop, you apply the preset to an image in Lightroom Classic. Then you export the image as DNG. That’s all.


There is no export just save and share to web.  (save options are raw+original and jpeg) to clarify, oI am using an apple with Lightroom cc CLOUD (desktop) and as far as I can see there isn’t an option to save it as DNG.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 12, 2019)

As Johan said, use Lightroom Classic. In your screenshot there is only Lightroom CC visable (rounded corners while classic has straight corners)


----------



## Ashlyne wells (Mar 12, 2019)

I purchased Lightroom cc cloud ☁️ is Lightroom classic a different version that I would need to purchase or is there a way to switch back and forth. I don’t necessarily want to switch permanently  because I like the version I have with the cloud/sync capabilities. Please explain . Thank you


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 12, 2019)

You don't use classic?
But what do you sell in your online shop?


Ashlyne wells said:


> just started an online store selling some of my most popular presets for desktop



In two of the three available subscription Classic is part of the license.


----------



## Ashlyne wells (Mar 12, 2019)

I think I have this one because I only pay 10$ a month. I can export the preset and compress it to a zip file and use it as a digital product in my store. But that’s only good for those who have the desktop paid version of Lightroom. A lot of people are using the free Lightroom phone app and just buying presets to apply. The only way I know how to cater to that audience is to get the picture with the preset settings (dng) for them to download in there app and save the settings on. Is there a way to save it as a dng in Lightroom cc cloud with the rounded corners ? I still pay for the service so it’s wrists that they ya e different features and capabilities ecspecially since the cloud version is advertised as the new and improved version of Lightroom.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 13, 2019)

Just start with a DNG file (use DNG Converter if needed), apply your preset and then Export as Original+Settings. Because the original is a DNG, that will work too.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 13, 2019)

Ashlyne wells said:


> I think I have this one because I only pay 10$ a month


The second one, 'the Photography plan', costs the same...

I have looked at the video you included in your first message. It starts with Classic also to make a preset. The rest of the video is how to apply it using Lightroom mobile on the phone.


----------



## Ashlyne wells (Mar 15, 2019)

Okay so it looks like more products just a lot less storage is the difference but it’s the same price! Sweeeeet I’ll try that! Thank you all


----------

